# UniMount Sport Utility or adapt a Meyer 7.5



## aje3721 (Dec 27, 2009)

Man am I glad to see a Jeep section here! Jeeps are everywhere; love it. Here is my dilemma... I have a Meyer 7.5 poly on a Chevy 1500 and want to use my 91 Wrangler and retire the Chevy boat. I have a Western Uni-mount Sport Utility lined up for $1000 mounts and all and wondered if it would be too light for stone driveways and off pavement. I have also flirted with fabricating tube mounts to bring the Meyer set up over to the Wrangler and chance finding an older Meyer blade that would be sturdier than the Sport Utility. I even had someone recommend cutting down the 7.5 or using it as is. I know I could try to sell the 7.5 and buy something smaller but then I would no doubt sell low and have to buy high and lose my shirt. Any ideas?


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

What motor/trans in the 91? If you have got a 4cyl than the smaller blade will be better. I would go with the Western over Meyers on any setup. Sell the Meyers and recoup the cash.


----------



## aje3721 (Dec 27, 2009)

*motor and trans*

It has the 4.0 HO with the AX15. I've been looking at other rigs on the site and really wish I could stay with a larger plow than the 6.5. I like the Western setup with the full size pump and all but the blade just seems lame. Am I missing something? Is the Sport Utility actually a strong set up? Should I get the Sawzall out on the 7.5 Meyer?


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

aje3721;930551 said:


> It has the 4.0 HO with the AX15. I've been looking at other rigs on the site and really wish I could stay with a larger plow than the 6.5. I like the Western setup with the full size pump and all but the blade just seems lame. Am I missing something? Is the Sport Utility actually a strong set up? Should I get the Sawzall out on the 7.5 Meyer?


What I would do, is take the western blade and throw a set of pro wings on it.


----------



## aje3721 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Pro Wings...*



P&M Landscaping;931832 said:


> What I would do, is take the western blade and throw a set of pro wings on it.


I didn't know there were wings available for that size plow. Do you have a link to the wings you'd recommend? Am I correct in assuming that the Meyer would be to much for a YJ? Is the Western Sport Utility substantial enough? Thanks for the advice on the wings; never considered it...


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.centralparts.com/accesso...s/Pro-Wings-The-perfect-Snowplow-option/3891/

Your meyer would work on the YJ, but that is alot of weight. If it was up to me, I would do these wings


----------



## aje3721 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Excellent*

Very good! Thanks again for the input and idea!


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey no problem, good luck with the Jeep!


----------

